# RDA Mod



## Bretton (30/10/15)

Hey Guys,

What is needed to build a full drip atomizer mod.

From what I've read, it seems to be the following but let me know if I'm missing anything:

- Rebuildable Drip Atomizer
- Mod (body)
- Battery (that fits the body)
- Wire for the coil
- Wick (i.e organic cotton)

Thanks


----------



## zadiac (30/10/15)

Just buy a mod and an atomizer and you're good to go. Dual battery or single battery devices are really cheap these days. Unless you really want to, no need to build. Check www.fasttech.com or www.gearbest.com for some awesome mods and atties.
Try to support the local vendors if possible and check the list of vendors on the main page.


----------



## Bretton (30/10/15)

Thanks Zadiac. Any local retailers though?


----------



## stevie g (30/10/15)

Bretton said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> What is needed to build a full drip atomizer mod.
> 
> ...


don't forget battery charger for mods without onboard charging.


----------



## hands (30/10/15)

and don't forget to read up on battery safety when making your own coils


----------



## Bretton (30/10/15)

Thanks for the tips.

https://www.fasttech.com is actually really cheap. Will definitely order from them.

Much appreciated


----------



## stevie g (30/10/15)

Hey bud 

There are a few things to be aware of if you are going to be doing a bulk buy from fasttech like courier clearance fees and import tax. You might want to start another thread to get some advice of the members that have dealt with importing


----------



## Bretton (30/10/15)

This buy will be for my own personal mod but I can see how importing it can be a bit of an inconvenience. Will find out more


----------



## zadiac (31/10/15)

Just search the site before starting another thread please. There are already two fasttech threads out there with a lot of information


----------



## jguile415 (31/10/15)

There are loads of local vape shops that sell great gear at very competitive prices  whereabout you based?


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/10/15)

Just buy a twisp  and trow some juice down the drip tip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bretton (31/10/15)

Got my RDA. Check it out.

Specs:
iStick TC60W
Royal Hunter RDA
18650 battery

Chucks vapour like a beast. My Twisp Edge broke and this RDA Mod delivers much better flavour


----------



## Bretton (1/11/15)

I have 0.24 Ohm resistance so the 60W Battery is enough for me as I only take it up to 37.5W which still gives me a lot of vapour and flavour


----------

